# I visited a new pet shop



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Whilst visiting my twin I went out with his wife to a pet shop in their local area ... to my surprise it was a reptile shop and they were breeding their own mice and rats ... they didnt have any baby mice ready but they allowed me to look at the babies in the back ... to my surprise they had doves, champagne and there was a chocolate in there ... when the baby moved it had a tan belly ... a choc tan ... I was well pleased and asked if I could have it ... he said they were only 4 1/2 weeks old and hadnt been sexed yet so they wouldnt sell it to me ... that they would be ready next saturday ... and they would keep it for me if I wanted ... I was impressed that the mice looked healthy and were in with mum in a quiet are and that they wouldnt sell till they were ready no matter how much begging I did .... nice to see a shop putting the mice first .... I dont mind if the mouse is a boy or girl ....  also while chatting with the owner about mice he asked if I bred and I said not yet but would be soon .... and he said he would take all the excess mice that I didnt want ... and he would pay me a small fee .... they looked well cared for .... and the owner seemed to be very knowlageable.

On another note he also breeds Chameleons in the shop and there were some 3" babies for sale in there and they were adorable... so I might have to have a pet Chameleon too soon


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

They sound good except for the 4 and 1/2 week old bit. If you get a female, she may be pregnant


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

well i thought about that to and if the female comes pregnant it will save me buying a male  cos you can pretty much guarantee that cos i want female babies they will be males lol


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

it depends realy if they are just about to split them up, i do mine at 4-5 weeks and never had an acident yet (but i say yet), infact the one time i purposly left a baby buck with his mum as i wanted to breed them he wouldnt do anything untill he was 12weeks!! :roll: But mine could just be lazy boys lol.

At least you wont have to worrie abut trying to rehome any you dont keep. A friend of a friend has reasontly opened up a pet shop and ive been giving him some of mine who havent made the cut. Funny enough he says they have been realy popular compaired to the exotic rodents my frined has been giving him yet when i tryed to privatly sell some as pets (cheaper than he is selling them) i didnt get any intrest localy lol


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Im sure he was sexing and splitting them up this weekend ready for them to go on sale next weekend .... They said they normally keep the females to sell and most of the males go for snake food... but they said they would keep the choc tna for me no matter whether it was a mael or female  ... Im going to have one of the doves too I think ... they were beautiful


----------

